# Talks under way for Stoudemire extension



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Where the people who said, Amare will think twice about an extension?

http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/?sty=45601


By Jerry Brown, Tribune 
August 4, 2005 




> The Suns missed out on their opportunity to sign Joe Johnson last summer, something that ultimately set his impending departure to Atlanta in motion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I was very happy when I read that this morning. No reason he should not sign it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Git' her done.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Max deals aren't hard to do lol


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm glad this is getting done. I'd hate to wait, then have Sarver do something stupid like try to offer less than the max to him. Which would probably insult/piss him off. But yea, no real reason I can think of not to sign. Colangelo is a great GM, and we got a great/deep team. Nash, Marion, Bell, Thomas, Jackson, ect...


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

hah, yeah, I love NBA deal witht he best players. ITs quite simple, ok here is the max deal, the most we can offer you. Done.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

After dumping Q and Jake and Johnson leaving us high and dry, there is absolutely no excuse why we shouldn't be able to re-sign Amare.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

He better get the max


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There shouldn't be much negotiating on this issue.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh I like how they say "talks are under way." Yea, like it's real difficult to say "Here's a maximum extension, either sign it or don't."


----------

